# UK Limited Company with sub-contract in Japan - COE issues



## EngineeringArtistUK (2 mo ago)

Hi guys,

i was sent here by a friend who received great guidance and advice for his spouse visa and suggested I make a post relating to my situation, so here it goes.

Im employed by my own limited company in the united kingdom and have recently won a contract with a company in poland as an expert consultant in engineering.

My polish client has a contract with a company in Japan and I will be seconded to them for a period of 6 months starting in early 2023.

the problem I have faced when trying to get a work visa is that "because i am not a direct employee of the Japanese company, they have said they can not provide me a Certificate of Eligibility for my working visa"

I was then advised that I should seek a COE from the polish company I have a subcontract agreement with, but again, i am not a direct employee nor do they have any business representative in Japan to submit this.

This is the reason for my post, can anyone advise how to approach this situation as I cant be the only non Japanese subcontractor providing services to a Japanese company.

I would be very grateful for any guidance and thank you in advance for taking the time to read this

-LP


----------

